# Tischtennis Manager - Managergame MMO



## Wulfman74 (17. November 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Tischtennisspiel entwickelt und wollte es Euch gerne vorstellen. Es handelt sich um den Tischtennis Manager und es ist ein Massively Multiplayer Online Game (MMOG) bei dem es darum geht eine Tischtennismannschaft sportlich und wirtschaftlich als Manager zu leiten und in die 1. Bundesliga aufzusteigen.

Ihr könnt Euch das Spiel hier ansehen und kostenlos mitspielen:
https://www.tischtennis-manager.com/

Hier ein kleiner Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KuVCy4E8BFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich hoffe es gefällt Euch!

Falls Ihr noch Fragen dazu habt, gerne.
Ansonsten wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren und Spielen!

P.S. Für Android gibt es auch eine kleine App hier: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.pixcept.ttm

Viele Grüße
Wulfman


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2017)

Ich kann mit Tischtennis leider nichts anfangen, aber es macht nen guten Eindruck - ich hoffe Deine Arbeit zahlt sich aus, finde ich gut, wenn Leute so was versuchen, an das sich (vermutlich) kein Publisher ranwagt


----------



## Wulfman74 (17. November 2017)

Ja, das hast Du gut analysiert. Das Game ist quasi konkurrenzlos, da der Sport Tischtennis einfach keinen so großen Bekanntheitsgrad hat. Für die großen Publisher lohnt das Thema also nicht, aber wer Interesse an dieser Mischung aus Manager und Wirtschaftsgame hat, sollte es sich trotzdem mal ansehen. Ich bin schon einige Jahre zusammen mit der Community am Entwickeln, es kommen jedes Jahr neue Features dazu und inzwischen hat das Spiele eine hohe Spieltiefe erreicht. Es frisst auch nicht viel Zeit, wenn man sich mal eingewöhnt hat.


----------



## MichaelG (17. November 2017)

Wenns kein MMO wäre. Bin eher SPler.


----------



## Wulfman74 (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

den Tischtennis Manager kann man seit kurzem auch als App spielen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Table Tennis App Android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=en.pixcept.ttm*
*
Table Tennis App iPhone *neu*
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/tabletennismanager/id1367411382*


----------



## Batze (11. Mai 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich kann mit Tischtennis leider nichts anfangen, aber es macht nen guten Eindruck - ich hoffe Deine Arbeit zahlt sich aus, finde ich gut, wenn Leute so was versuchen, *an das sich (vermutlich) kein Publisher ranwagt*





MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenns kein MMO wäre. Bin eher SPler.



Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, auch wenn es ganz Nett Ausschaut, es ist ein Browser Spiel mit den wohl Üblichen Fallen, Premium Account und Kauf von Ingame Spielwährung für Echtgeld. Also wird auch da irgendwo der Übliche Browser Grind drin stecken. Leider wird davon nichts auf der Main gesagt, also wie man überhaupt selbst Geld generieren möchte. Sowas macht man ja nicht einfach so komplett Umsonst, von irgendwas muss man ja auch Leben können. Entwicklung, Server, Support usw. kosten Geld was auch irgendwie reinkommen muss. Auf der Main steht davon leider gar nichts.
Das würde ich mal ändern.


----------



## Loosa (11. Mai 2018)

Für mich isses leider nichts, aber die Entwicklung scheint ja gut vorangegangen zu sein. 



Batze schrieb:


> Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, auch wenn es ganz Nett Ausschaut, es ist ein Browser Spiel mit den wohl Üblichen Fallen, Premium Account und Kauf von Ingame Spielwährung für Echtgeld.



Also zumindest bei der iOS-App steht nichts von wegen In-App-Käufen. Gäbe es sie, dann müssten sie da erwähnt werden.

Entwicklung und Server kann man auch für ein Hobby-Projekt kostenlos bieten. Entweder weil Herzblut drinsteckt oder man sich damit für Größeres üben/bewerben will. Ich glaube kaum, dass da enorme Datenraten zusammenkommen. Das kann man leicht von daheim hosten oder kostenlos (bis billig) über Amazon Web Services, Microsoft Azure oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Batze (11. Mai 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Also zumindest bei der iOS-App steht nichts von wegen In-App-Käufen. Gäbe es sie, dann müssten sie da erwähnt werden.


Zumindest in der PC Version steht was in den AGBs.


> § 5 Vertragsschluss /Bezahlung
> 
> (1) Die Premiumaccounts und die Angebote zum Kauf von Spielwährung stellen ein verbindliches Angebot zum Abschluss eines Vertrages zu *den auf der Seite „Premium“ *enthaltenen Bedingungen dar.
> -------
> ...



Eine Seite "Premium" findet man aber nicht auf der Main. Die ist wohl erst ersichtlich nachdem man sich Registriert hat. Ob so eine Vorgehensweise Erlaubt ist?


----------



## Xanbor (11. Mai 2018)

Soweit ich weis müssen Preise etc. angezeigt werden, bevor man sich registriert oder ein Angebot nutzt. Das wurde mal eingeführt, um den "kostenlosen Downloadseiten" Herr zu werden.


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Zumindest in der PC Version steht was in den AGBs.


Da isses aber zu spät, da man es bis dahin nicht erwartet, daß es einen Premium-Status überhaupt gibt und dieser somit eine "überraschende Klausel" sein könnte.


----------



## Xanbor (11. Mai 2018)

Die AGB sind auch so einsehbar, ohne Registrierung oder sonstiges. Zu finden sind sie ganz unten auf der Seite


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2018)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Die AGB sind auch so einsehbar, ohne Registrierung oder sonstiges. Zu finden sind sie ganz unten auf der Seite


Schön. Stehen da aber überraschende Klauseln drin, sind sie (teilweise?) unwirksam. Und da auf der Seite groß und breit "kostenlos" steht, man als Kunde dann aber im schlimmsten Fall nur eine Demo Version bekommt, weil einem beim nicht-Premium Status Spiel entscheidende Vorteile vorenthalten werden ...


----------



## Xanbor (11. Mai 2018)

Dann ist diese Forum aber der falsche Ort, um das zu klären. Wenn du daran interessiert bist, würde ich eine entsprechende Stelle anschreiben.


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2018)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Dann ist diese Forum aber der falsche Ort, um das zu klären. .



Wieso?
Im ersten Posting, vom Produzenten des Games, steht:
"Falls Ihr noch Fragen dazu habt, gerne."

Also dürfte hier doch der richtige Ort sein, oder?


----------



## Xanbor (11. Mai 2018)

Ich bin hier raus. Danke für die Beiträge.


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2018)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Ich bin hier raus. Danke für die Beiträge.



Hast Du denn was mit dem Game zu tun?
Nur so zur Info, dass man hier kein Feedback mehr geben braucht.


----------



## Xanbor (11. Mai 2018)

Nein, ich habe nichts damit zu tun. Entschuldiugung, wenn der Eindruck entstanden sein sollte.


----------



## Wulfman74 (10. August 2018)

Hi,

heute stelle ich das Spiel mal etwas "persönlicher" vor. Ich hoffe ihr versteht meinen Humor 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nQrIrFbyTMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Viele Grüße
Wulfman


----------



## Batze (10. August 2018)

Statt hier weiterhin PCGames als Werbeplattform zu nutzen würde ich mal auf die Fragen bezüglich Premium eingehen.
Da hat sich auf der Main nämlich bisher nichts geändert in Bezug auf die nötigen Infos. Oder soll man erst gewisse rechtliche Stellen ansprechen damit du darauf reagierst?


----------



## Wulfman74 (28. Oktober 2018)

Um mal auf das Premium einzugehen: 
Ich bin kein großer Spielebetreiber, sondern schmeiß den Laden quasi alleine, zusammen mit einem Programmierer der auf Rechnung arbeitet. Natürlich will ich auch ein wenig Geld verdienen, aber es gibt in dem Spiel keine "Fallen". Bevor man etwas kostenpflichtig abschließt, wird man korrekt (rechtlich beim Rechtsanwalt abgeklärt) darauf hingewiesen. Und eine Premiummitgliedschaft für ein Jahr von 35,99 Euro ist ja jetzt auch nicht die Welt oder?

Man kann auch ingame Items oder Spielgeld kaufen, aber wenn Du Dich mal etwas näher in die Community einliest, wirst Du sehen, dass wir erstens schon einige Bundesliga-Meister hatten, die es völlig ohne Geldeinsatz dahin gebracht haben und zweitens das Spiel sehr ausgewogen ist. Man kann ingame auch mit Millionen auf dem Konto keinen Sieg erzwingen, es gehört schon taktisches Geschick dazu.

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, was Du mit der "Main" meinst. Falls Du damit die Startseite meinst, die ist schon voll genug, warum soll ich da noch alle Zahlmöglichkeiten reinquetschen? Fakt ist, man kann das Spiel völlig kostenlos spielen und ist zu keiner Zeit verpflichtet Geld zu investieren und wird auch nicht dazu genötigt. Und auch wenn ich das Spiel alleine leite und es nur ein aufwändiges Hobby ist, versuche ich dies professionell zu machen und da fallen schon erhebliche Kosten an, nicht nur ein paar Euro. Wir haben zwei dedicated Server am Laufen und der Programmierer arbeitet zu einem normalen Stundensatz.

Deine rechtlichen Drohungen verstehe ich nicht, hat Dir das Spiel etwas angetan?
Ich muss auch wie die meisten Arbeiten gehen um meinen Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen und habe noch ein paar andere Hobbys, neben diesem Spiel, also bitte um Verzeihung, dass ich nicht sofort geantwortet habe. Habe seltsamerweise keine Benachrichtigung über die Antworten hier erhalten, obwohl ich das Thema abonniert habe.


----------



## Zybba (29. Oktober 2018)

Wulfman74 schrieb:


> Habe seltsamerweise keine Benachrichtigung über die Antworten hier erhalten, obwohl ich das Thema abonniert habe.


Es gibt verschiedene Optionen der Abos. Die E-Mails musst du in den Profileinstellungen erst mal aktivieren, glaube ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alternativ den Spamordner checken...


----------



## Wulfman74 (23. Januar 2019)

*Großes Update am 22.01.2019*

Hallo,

gestern haben wir ein großes Update eingespielt!

Neben der Übersetzung in die chinesische Sprache haben wir auch noch ein paar neue Features integriert, z.B.:

Das Scout Skilling:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das neue Sondertraining:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spionage mit Schlägern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weitere Infos zum Update findet ihr hier:
https://forum.tabletennismanager.com/forum/thread/1651-update-am-dienstag-den-22-01-2019/

Viel Spaß beim Spielen!


----------



## Wulfman74 (1. Dezember 2022)

*Der Tischtennis Manager feiert 10-jähriges Jubiläum*

Hallo,

im Dezember ist es soweit: der Server 1 nahm am 10.12.2012 seinen Arbeit auf und startete damals die erste offizielle Runde, die (bis auf ein paar kleine Ausfälle) bis heute ununterbrochen durchläuft.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich darauf sehr stolz bin und wenn mir das damals jemand vorausgesagt hätte, ich hätte ihm nicht geglaubt. Zu verdanken habe ich das wohl ein wenig dem Glück, z.B. einen guten Programmierer gefunden zu haben, dem Schicksal, dass es diese Niche gab und ich selbst Tischtennis spiele und vor allem Euch, die ihr dem Spiel so lange treu geblieben seid. Es gibt tatsächlich immer noch 10 Spieler, die sich an jenem ersten Spieltag hier angemeldet hatten und heute noch aktiv dabei sind. Vielen Dank dafür!

Weder der allgemeine Abstieg der Browsergames, noch die große App-Konkurrenz konnten uns stoppen und wenn es nach mir geht, haben wir die nächsten 10 Jahre eingeläutet. Es gab natürlich einige Höhen und Tiefen, wen es interessiert, ich habe ein paar Eckpunkte hier zusammengeschrieben:

Die Geschichte des Tischtennis Managers 

Um das Jubiläum zu feiern, habe ich mir ein paar Dinge einfallen lassen:

*1. Es gibt einen Gutschein für ALLE Spieler über einen Premiummonat.*

Hier ist er:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*2. Es gibt eine limitierte Jubiläumstasse*

Ich habe extra für das Jubiläum eine "Jubitasse" gestaltet, die ab sofort im Shop käuflich zu erwerben ist. Die Tasse ist *ausschließlich im Jubiläumsmonat Dezember* käuflich erwerbbar, danach nehme ich sie aus dem Shop wieder heraus. Ich bin mir sicher, diese Tasse wird in 1.000 Jahren Millionen wert sein! Falls nicht, bin ich schon lange tot und ihr könnt mich nicht mehr verklagen.                                                    



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also schlagt zu:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


* 


 3. Jubiläumsturnier zum 10. Geburtstag*

Das Speedgame am 11.12.2022 erkläre ich hiermit zum Jubiläumsturnier. Am Speedgame selbst ändert sich dadurch überhaupt nichts, aber zusätzlich zu den üblichen Prämien gibt es außerdem Sachpreise zu gewinnen, also macht alle mit!

* 1. Preis
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



 2. Preis*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






*3. Preis*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße
Wulfman


----------

